# Have I stunted my EBJD?



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

When I got him a couple years ago he was a little over 1". At the time, I only had a 33 Gal for him. I asked at my LFS (Big Als) how long I could keep him in there and was told about a year should be fine. He was in there for about 9 months and grew to a little under 3". 

I moved him to my 65 Gal and he grew to 4" very quickly. Roughly about a month. Since then, almost a year ago now, he has only grown about 1/2".

I have an Aqua Clear 300 and a Fluval 304 on that tank. He gets fed a variety of flake and pelets with frozen Blood Worm or Brine Shrimp treats a couple times a week. 

Water temp is 78 - 79 degrees. Water changes every week. 20% minimum but usually 40%. 

I know they grow slower than regular JD's and don't get as big but this one seems to be much slower than others I've read about online. 

Any input??


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I have no relevant info but I just wanted to convey my empathy- I know how much it sucks when stuff doesnt go the way you expect in aquariums.

All Id say at this point is what's done is done and it might not even be your fault... As long as you take good care of him what else can ya do??

You can atleast make him super shiny with new life spectrum


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

He looks great as it is. I'm just wondering why he isn't growing anymore.

Here he is in his 2 main colour phases...










and










He looks good, eats like a little piggy, is very active and not overly aggressive. He seems like he is having a good life. The plan was once my T. Maculipinnis grew a little and started to spawn, I would move them out and maybe see about getting him a female. Problem is, if he doesn't grow a little more, I am reluctant to put a female regular JD in there. She will likely outgrow him and beat the crap out of him


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

What does he eat?


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I feed Tetra Spirulina in the AM. At night I rotate between Tetra Cichlid flakes, and a couple different types of cichlid pelets. One is just a Big Als brand that a friend gave to me. I won't be buying them again. Just using them up. The other's name is escaping me. I'll have to check when I get home. 

For treats, I have Hikari Frozen Blood Worms and Brine Shrimp. They get these a couple times a week.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

The other pellets are Nutrafin Max Cichlid Pellets.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Can I like super seriously recommend New Life Spectrum? It'll blow your freaking mind. Check my HOLY SH*T BATMAN thread for a before and after of what it does.

I'll sell you half a container for $5 if you wanna try it- but you can't possibly be dissappointed. I find my fish like most pelleted foods best if they are presoaked- this also has the benefit of hydrating the fish more and preventing food from expanding once in their stomach which can cause discomfort and sometimes complications

Get the pellets not the flake. Flake is worthless IMO for any fish over 2"


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I do soak my pellets but I will try NLS. I won't be buying anymore flake. Leftover from when I had 3 tanks at my office. I had mostly small fish there.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

MacFish said:


> I do soak my pellets but I will try NLS. I won't be buying anymore flake. Leftover from when I had 3 tanks at my office. I had mostly small fish there.


I really like the New life Spectrum. I cant say enough good things about it.

Try to get the one thats suited to your fish's mouth more than the formula IME- the small fish formula is too small for 1" tetras I have to see, and the "cichlid" formula is too small for my angels (the tetras love it) so I have to soak it and mash a bunch together into a ball for the angels which is very much a pain in the butt.

Another good one is Hikari Cichlid Complete but there's absolutely no comparison its maybe a quarter as good as the new life spectrum.

Its SO good- my sister's son is taking care of a ten gallon (except water changes), feeding exclusively new life spectrum, their ecclectic mix of four guppies three bleeding hearts two common brown corys and a betta and one amano shrimp (newbs...) is doing incredibly well.

First fish tank- and a six year old no less- and the fish are doing incredibly. Crazy stufff!

While we're on food I'll do a free plug for Finatics- you can get three (I think? Or was it four, pretty sure three) packs of frozen food for ten bucks and it comes in a styro box which keeps it frozen(er) for you.

Its Frost Bites brand- I have no experience with this food... I use Hikari for frozen... Lately I'm not really using frozen much though. Starting to really veer away from bloodworms its just not natural for piscivorous fish. I havent bought any for awhile

now im so ranting...


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

So it seems someone on another forum may have an idea as to whats going on. My he just might be a she!

He says that his female looks the same as mine and is about the same size. His male has some differences in head and jaw shape. Not sure what to think. I ws hoping to get mine a female but I don't know. If it really is a female, I don;t think she will be able to put up with a much larger male


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

interesting to hear!


----------



## EchoUnderwater (Nov 5, 2006)

I thought it looked female~but don't have Blue JD. Thanx for the info...didn't know they grow slower. 

Could add a small JD and let them work it out. I've had male JD's that were docile. Or you could get a bigger tank and move them when/if problems arise.

Good luck. Beautiful pics!!!


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

how do you guys soak your pellets and for how long? I have 2 different kinds and my fish won't touch them...maybe they would if I presoaked them.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I just have a small cup that I put some tank water in and toss the pelets in. 

Ususally, I leave them form about 10 mins. Since I have some little piggies, I usually give some of the pelets a little squeeze and dump them in the tank. 
The ones I squeeze sink right away. The ones that I don't will float. 
This just separates them and the slower fish stand a chance since everyone isn't competing for the pelets in the same spot. 

As an update, my EBJD is now a little under 5". Still not sure on the sex and short of trying it will some others and waiting for a pair, I don't think I'll find out. I'm reluctant to do that becuase mine is so pasive that I am sure a regular jack will kick the crap out of it.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Here are a couple new pics if anyone wants to venture a guess....


----------

